# Sillosock Gluing Details



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I have two questions relating to the spring steel stakes on sillosocks.

First, when I heat the stake to shove it into the head, how far do I need to go in? I want to maximize my stake length of cuorse.

And second, exactly how do I glue it in? Put glue on the stake and then shove, or glue at the entrance to the head after shoving it in there? I'll probably use hotmelt.

I got my econo socks painted up last night, made all but one snows but I may change some more to blues if my test blue looks good. Also painted the heads, whipped up a nice bill color from a rose colored enamel with about 1/3 volume of a sunflower yellow to give it a slightly orange tint.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I did mine about 7 inches. I bought gorilla glue like the instructions recommended but once I put the stake in I think the plastic melted to it from the heat and they would not come out.

How is your paint sticking? Can you post some pictures.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Sticking to the heads or the tyvek? Both seem to be doing fine, of course I haven't taken them anywhere yet. I got the Krylon camo paint for the tyvek socks, ultra flat black and brown, and Krylon primer grey. The bills I painted with a quick-drying enamel from WalMart, using a small brush. The bills dried fast enough that after painting the 24 bills, I immediately went back and did the eyes, nostril and mouth with gloss black.

I'll try and post pics tonight, it should be good for a laugh if nothing else.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

7", seems like a long way in there. From the shadows of the steel sticks, I thought it only had to go in 4 or 5".


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey I tell my wife my pinky is 8 inches. hahaha (figured I better say that before someone else does) No seriously I think my instructions said like 7 inches. I did mine about even with the eye. As far as the paint I was asking about the plastic.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Jim, told me to use Super 77 adhesive spray by 3M. Just spray a little on the spring steel and stick it in another 2"-3" after you have got it started. You won't be able to get it out. :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Jim told me to just stop it where the eye would be. I think that is about 4"-5". I also used gorilla glue. But I think that the heat melted the plastic enough to where it won't come out to easy.

I just pushed the stake in and then glued around the stake. They worked fine this past fall...I had no problems.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

spray the stakes(only the part going into the head) with the super 77 from 3m and then put them in to about the eye. No need to heat them up from what I've seen.

Alex


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

The upright ones you almost have to heat them up. I still got blisters. :lol:

The feeders no heat needed.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Ya know what. Out of all 10 dozen I used last year none have glue and they are fine.

They now come with longer stakes that go even farther into the heads. Work great. I push them up farther than the eye because you will get some that will bend over if there is no support from the wire being up there.

Now to order another 20 dozen this week. Does it ever stop? :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ty said:


> Now to order another 20 dozen this week. Does it ever stop? :roll:


Glad I got my order in for 300. Jim must be a busy dude!!! And no it never stops!!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Yea ive been talking to Jim. Saying the Monday could be the day he gets more bags in. Im glad theres an inch of snow here right now. Gives me that extra week. :sniper:


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow you know what? The things came with DIRECTIONS! Now I don't normally read such things, wife says it is a y chromosomal deficiency. But I made an exception and it did say to insert them 3" or so. I pushed them in a little farther, hopefully the stuff won't fold on me or I'll take the advice to push them on in some more. No mention of glue but I used a dab of gorilla glue after heating the tips and pushing them in. They are looking good, ready for some field testing.


----------

